# jajaja, rsrsrs



## *Tamy*

Desculpe-me a ignorância... mas é que vejo com muita frêqüência essa forma de expressão em espanhol.Equivale à que exatamente em português???Desde já,muito obrigada...


----------



## Outsider

É uma risada, hahahaha.


----------



## *Tamy*

Ahh,muito obrigada por responder tão rápido... !! 
((** Bjooo**))


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Também a vi escrita assim "rarararara" (em pt), mas o som é diferente.


----------



## Makumbera

É porque o R inicial é glotal na maioria das zonas do Brasil e de Portugal...


----------



## jazyk

Então faria mais sentido rarrarrarrarra.


----------



## Laura26

Oi, eu sou argentina e eu acho que ja,ja,ja equivale a RSRSRSRSRS em portugueis...beijos


----------



## amistad2008

Bem-vinda, Tamy!



Laura26 said:


> Oi, eu sou argentina e eu acho que ja,ja,ja equivale a RSRSRSRSRS em português...beijos


 
Concordo com a Laura:

jajajajaja seria uma pessoa rindo ou dando risada em espanhol o que um brasileiro faria com rsrsrsrsrs (risos)

Ajudei?


----------



## coquis14

Tem dois risadas no espanhol na lingua do chat :jaja , jeje.Como a primeira já foi mencionada vou direto para a segunda parte , o "jeje" é uma risada mais irônica do que "jaja".
Saudações


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

As meninas fazem "jijiji".  
 
Abraços.


----------



## JK_07

Boa noite!

Tenho uma pequena dúvida...

Quando os espanholes rimos escrevemos "jajaja". Quando os ingleses riem escrevem "hahaha".

Mas... o que é que escrevem os portugueses e os brasileiros?
Em português h é uma letra muda e o j português é diferente do espanhol... Então, como é o riso português?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

JK, veja os posts acima.

Mais esta discussão.


----------



## JK_07

Vejo que há várias formas para escrever o riso. Muito obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

JK_07 said:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Tenho uma pequena dúvida...
> 
> Quando os espanholes rimos escrevemos "jajaja". Quando os ingleses riem escrevem "hahaha".
> 
> Mas... o que é que escrevem os portugueses e os brasileiros?
> Em português h é uma letra muda e o j português é diferente do espanhol... Então, como é o riso português?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


Antes da moda do rsrsrs era hahaha com o h aspirado.


----------



## Miracatiba

Olha, eu uso os 3. *hahahaha*. *hehehehe*. ou . *rsrsrsrsrsrs*. Todos fazem sentido!


----------



## Malbec

¡Saludos! ¿Alguien podría decirme cómo se representa en portugués el sonido de risas?  En español: ja, ja, ja. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

¡Bienvenido, Malbec! 

Veja a resposta nos posts acima do seu uma discussão antiga.


----------



## Malbec

Acabo de darme cuenta Vanda. Muchas gracias. Me gusta más "rsrsrs". Malbec.


----------



## Istriano

hahaha
hehehe
hihihihi
rs
rsrsrs
rssssss

risos


----------



## anaczz

Gargalhadas:  ashuashauashua
                   quaquaquaquaqua


----------



## Guigo

Tem a gargalhada: kkkkkkkk


----------



## Macunaíma

Também muito popular em _chats_: huahuahuahuahua (lembra um pato gasnando em alta freqüência, mas é uma gargalhada)


----------



## Malbec

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!
"kkkkkkkk" y "huahuahuahua" me encantan...mucho mejor que "rsrsrs".


----------



## wmm

En mi opinión, _ashuashauashua_ y _huahuahua _son muy adolescente...


----------

